# Cage Brands + Setup



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey, so since I am getting my budgie next month, I need some information still on cages, and the setup.
First of all, anyone know a good cage they would recommend, that you can purchase in the U.S?
Next, how many toys/perches is enough/too much?
And lastly, my mom asked the exotic pet store if it is best to buy the cage and then the budgie, or at the same time. The lady said either would be fine but I want to do it right. 


PS: I will post a pic of the budgies I handled at the Exotic Pet Shop today!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You should definitely buy the cage first and have it all set up with toys, perches, etc. before the budgie gets home so you can just put him or her in there with minimal stress 

The bigger cage you have space for or can afford, the better! Be sure that the bars have 1/2 inch bar spacing and that the doors are not "guillotine style", or if they are, also buy some plastic clips to hold them down so your budgie doesn't try to open them and get hurt.

Some favorites around here are the F040, a really great but also huge cage, the largest size Vision cage (not for everyone as it has a particular style for cleaning it that some people don't like, you have to lift up the whole cage to do so). Other Prevue cages tend to be pretty good too, just make sure they're large enough.

Personally, I love the cage my little girl has, she's a single budgie and has plenty of space in the You and Me Play Top parrot cage from Petco. It's not sturdy enough for parrots like conures but for a budgie it's perfect!

I'm sure other members will have other cage suggestions.

As for perches, toys, etc, be sure to check this link: http://www.talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html

Best of luck!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I have the Pali Place cage shown here: https://birdcages4less.com/page/B/PROD/PA5719
I don't use any of the perches or ladders or shelves that came with it, but it's a great size for 1-2 budgies! It fits well in my apartment and Niko loves his mansion!
This thread shows some of the forum's cage set ups: http://www.talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/396065-share-your-budgies-cage-set-up.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Per your other thread, I'm very glad you have checked into and are comfortable with the breeding practices of the store where you are purchasing your budgie. 
It sounds as though the proprietors are knowledgeable and caring people.

Getting your cage and setting it up prior to getting your budgie is always best. 
This ensures you have everything you need and 
you will be able rearrange things until you have them just the way you want them when your new little friend arrives.

As Star has indicated, be sure the spacing between the bars on the cage is no more than 1/2" wide.
She's offered you excellent advice. :thumbup:

I highly recommend you consider getting a Prevue Hendryx F040 cage for your budgie. 
They are a great value for the money and I have/had several of them. 
(I've also "upgraded" some of my cages to the larger F050)

The You and Me Playtop Cage that Star recommended is great.

Petco You & Me Playtop Cage
Prevue Hendryx F040

If space is an issue, and you can only fit a smaller cage, then I would recommend you get a cage that is a mimimum of 30" x 18" x 18".

30"x18"x18"
Cage *


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

It's also always worthwhile checking the Amazon Warehouse deals and search on "flight cage". My experience is that the products are *usually* perfectly fine. There is frequently one of the Prevue cages available there at a discount.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a Vision Lo2 by Hagen. I love it and it's very versatile for set ups and different types of perches. However, to change the paper under the tray and to clean it properly you have to lift the entire top of the cage up. It's fine for me, as I'm fairly strong enough, but if you aren't strong it might not be the right cage for you.

My latest set up before I put all their toys back in: 
IMG_20180205_114242826 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------

